# New and need some help.



## wemowmuppets (Feb 14, 2011)

Well I am new to snow boarding. I have gone a few time and really like it, so I am interested in buying my own borad and setup. Kinda lost and need some help, looked and read through post on here. and found the round about stuff.
hight: 6'
weight: 196lbs = around a 166mm Board size
Show size: 10 to 10.5 = Regular width board
Style:Would say a mix of a Freerider and All mountain boarder
Age:25 done growing. relatively stay the same weight
Budget:around $650 for a set up

I want a decent board set up that will last and wont be a peice of crap. any help would be greatly helpful


----------

